# Falling & Bucking Saws



## YUKON 659 (Feb 17, 2004)

Just wondering what saws most of you loggers are using for falling and bucking?

Jeff


----------



## Newfie (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Jeff,

For some serious cutting I've been using 372 w/20" bar or 288 w/24" bar,unless it's real big and then I get out the 3120 w/36" bar. I've doing a firewood thinning the last week or so and really haven't used anything bigger than my 346.


----------



## Treemonkey1000 (Feb 17, 2004)

Just picked up a Husky 2100 with the 32" bar. So I am anxious to try it out. Before that I had a old Heavy Stihl 051 with 28" and 40" bars. I just sold the 051 though. It was pretty good to me


----------



## logcutter429 (Feb 17, 2004)

Been using my 460 Stihl, its perfect for the pine were in this winter its all been averaging about 20" to 30" at the stump, this summer when we move into the bottoms i'll break out my 66s.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 17, 2004)

Husky 394, 36" Bar.

Husky 55, 20" Bar.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 17, 2004)

Husky 3120, 42 and 60 inch bars, 066, 36 inch bar, 372's with 24, 28 and 32", and for the really insane stuff, 346XP w/16".. None of the saws are stock.....

... and soon a PP Dolmar 7900, 20 to 36" bar


----------



## bwalker (Feb 17, 2004)

Dolmar 7900 and before that a stihl 440. Use a stihl 260g to firewood with if the wood isnt bigger than 18".


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 18, 2004)

I have logged more timber with my stihl 460 and a 24'' bar than anyother saw I own and not a minutes trouble out of it!!! Other than that it depends on what I'm cutting, lately the part of the boundry that I've been logging since november is virginia pine in the 10''-20'' range with most of it being about 12-14'' so I've been using my 036 with 20'' bar. I liked my husky 372 until the tree hit it When the oak starts hitting over 24'' with consistancy I switch to my 066G with a 24'' bar and lay'um low. I also use the 66 on the landing alot to buck because it just blows through the wood even with a simi chisel chain.


----------



## YUKON 659 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey aren't a few of you guys arborists? What are you doing lurking in the Forestry and Logging forum?  

Jeff


----------



## Pacific (Feb 18, 2004)

I have a 046 Mag with a 28" bar for falling and a MS260 with a 20" bar for limbing. I like the 260 for limbing because its light and easy to carry on the rocky conditions I'am working on. The 260 also works good for falling the 10-20" diameter stuff.

I used to use a 051 with a 28" bar the saw is heavier than h*ll then the bar broke so I put a 34" on it. The 051 is a good bucking saw it cuts through big stuff easly.

My 046 is the best investment I ever made it has cut quite a few cords of firewood now I'am falling some 60' tall cedars.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 19, 2004)

60' thats it? I thought that trees were taller than that out your way?


----------



## Pacific (Feb 19, 2004)

These trees are growing on a rocky slope which makes them a ***** to drop you can only stand on one side of the tree to make the notch and back cut. 

The trees are second growth ugly as hell they have twins and heavy limbs growing off one side they don't get that tall. The one I dropped had 15' of solid truck to the butt then the top had 4 12" diameter trees on top all one large trunk. I was surprised it fell so nice the center of the tree was dry rotted.


----------



## JimL (Feb 19, 2004)

066 stihl for everything


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 19, 2004)

I use my 044 whenever possible. However when necessary I haul out my 066 with the 36" bar.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JimL _
> *066 stihl for everything *



Yessireebob! :alien:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 20, 2004)

346 x 18 for general use and then a 385 x 28 if it's over 24 inches.

That 346 melts through most wood with chisel on it.

I got the 385 for stumps and big bucking, for most I do it is overkill, but nice to have when needed.

Very little of what I cut goes to a mill. Either chipped or firewood, left to rot.

I have set up some nurse logs on stream banks, that's interesting to watch.


----------

